
Coronavirus ‘may have already infected half of UK population’ - TheBlight
https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/24/coronavirus-may-already-infected-half-uk-population-12451012/
======
TheBlight
Link to the model: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/oxmu2rwsnhi9j9c/Draft-
COVID-19-Mod...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/oxmu2rwsnhi9j9c/Draft-
COVID-19-Model%20%2813%29.pdf?dl=0)

